# Azureiventris



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello All,

I’d like to get an online based group together for owners and advocates of H. Azureiventris frogs. There isn’t a lot of information out there about these frogs so if you keep any, have kept any, or are simply knowledgeable or interested in the species, let me know! It would be nice to have a small network of people that we could all go to with questions or to share pictures and trade stories. 
PM me with your interest levels and lets make this happen!

Cheers,
cc -


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

My G/F and I have a group of these guys. They're around 9 months old, one is calling quietly some times. No loud singing yet like we heard they do from some others.


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey Jeff, 
I’m jealous of your calling frogs, I haven’t heard a peep out of mine yet! How many do you have? Currently I have two (+1 Imitator tadpole). What size tank are your AVs in? I’m working on a new 10gal for mine, almost complete.. =)


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

mine called for the first time. I was watching tv and heard a peeping. Mine are about 5-6 months old.


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

We have three in a 10 vert. He only peeps for a bit and it's not continuous. Hoping we have a female, one of them is very fat compared to the others. Very entertaining little guys. Beside that we have 4 Iquito vent froglets and 12 luec tads as well. We are looking for more thumb tads to raise but no luck so far.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Good idea. It would be nice to get as much information as possible about these great little frogs.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

I used to keep this frog way back in the 80s and it was super easy to breed if you had a pair. Couldn't give them away back then and eventually all the females disappeared from captivity. I even imported a group from Canada via Ron Jung and got a dozen males. When Inibico brought them in they charged a buttload for them and since there were females they have become a cheap frog again.

Mine always call after misting the tank. I keep a 2.1 in a ten gallon tank. They mostly lay on the Scindapsus leaves where the male guards the clutch. They will egg eat as fertile eggs have disappeared once laid. I've also got tadpoles in the water dish so some of the eggs make it and are cared for up to drop off.

I have offspring and some adult males if anyone needs more. I also have an albino tadpole with no legs yet, be cool if it makes it.

thanks
ERic


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

We thought we had a female, until we heard her sing. :/


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

See, this is all great information. Thanks Eric for the brief history! That’s the kind of stuff that’s hard to find in searches and while browsing through text. 
Are any of you interested in joining the group I’m trying to start? (I’m looking at you Gnarley lol). I’ll be honest; I don’t know what group membership on this site usually entails, so my “group” concept may be a little different. Nothing to formal, just a list of “buddies” who like Azureiventris and are interested in talking about the frogs and trading tips. A support group for those obsessed with the uncommon. =)


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

i ended up with one of these on accident. I was combining a shippment of frogs witha friend so that we could split the shipping cost but I accidentally ordered an extra azurieventris. My friend only paid me for 2 so I kept the extra one and I have really enjoyed him or her I guess since I havent heard any calling  I would really like to get some more in the future...


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

cyck22 said:


> (I&#146;m looking at you Gnarley lol).


Yes. I'm in, haha.


----------

